# Good for one giant....



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

bellyache. This 21 pound Snickers bar would surely do the job. I would prefer a Milky Way but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

That thing would give me more than a bellyache, lol.  I can't believe what some people will eat in one sitting, can't find more than a normal size bar to be enjoyable.  I'm with you, Milky Way over Snickers.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

omygosh pappy, LOL!  It makes me want to run to the bathroom just looking at it!!  Think I better use that Toilet Paper coupon today:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

Bigger is not always better . . .


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

LOL, I think I know some peeps that could actually eat this thing, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Bigger is not always better . . .



That's what she said.

Pap, if you change it over to a 3 Musketeers bar I'm in!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, I think I know some peeps that could actually eat this thing, LOL!!



Thats good timing as I just had some peeps a few minutes ago.

Phil, the best I could do was get you a box full.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

oh wow, guess they do still make these!  My fave =


----------

